# Exams Taken on 12/10



## renifejn (Dec 15, 2011)

For those who have taken exams on 12/10-have you found out your results yet?  I always seem to get the proctor who takes his/her time sending the exams in and I am then stuck in agony!!


----------



## meisha9109@yahoo.com (Dec 15, 2011)

no I havent receieved my results.


----------



## ness6675 (Dec 15, 2011)

Me neither and it driving me insane!


----------



## atolep (Dec 15, 2011)

*still waiting*

Still waiting very anxiously! So are some prospective employers waiting for my scores...


Andy T


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

I helped proctor the exam in our area on 12/10/11 and we told the examinees they might know something by Friday this week.  We do send the exams back in via FedEx the same day, but then the folks at AAPC have to get them all thru the scanner for grading.  And it sounds like there were a lot of exams held all over the country on 12/10/11!

Patience!  You should know something by next week!  And I do hope you all did well


----------



## Leandra (Dec 15, 2011)

I took my exam on 12/10 and I found out yesterday that I passed. Our proctor said she was going directly to Fed Ex from the exam - I guess she wasn't kidding! I appreciate that because I was so anxious to know the results!! Good luck to all of you waiting : )


----------



## JudyW (Dec 15, 2011)

Remember it is the end of the year and it may take a little longer as more people are taking exams this time of the year.


----------



## rlfisher09 (Dec 15, 2011)

I also found out today.


----------



## kamcge (Dec 15, 2011)

*12/10 exam in NJ*

Also, took exam in NJ on 12/10, got results this afternoon-passed!


----------



## kim1957 (Dec 16, 2011)

hi i just recently taken my exam and lets say it didnt go very well for me...... it seems like when i open the test package my nerves got the better end as if i  frozed!i felt sick! i was that nervous.. to the point that nothing seem to be familar to me which i know is not true..... now i have to take a retake and i have to get new books.... plus they say that i have to order A,B,C, practice test.......which should have done in the first place... help and suggestion? i took a class where i got my books in the mail so i had no teacher it like im teaching myself........i dont want to give up because i love it so.... any advice on  all of this................... thankyou so much


----------



## JudyW (Dec 16, 2011)

I would try and take a class either in a classroom setting with a CPC-I Certified Professional Coder Instructor  through the AAPC or on line.  At least  do the practice exams on line.  You will be more prepared next time as you know now what the test looks like.  Please do not beat yourself help over it.  Just take a breath and start now preparing to set for your retake.  If I can help you in any way please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## shub991 (Dec 16, 2011)

*CPC Exam*

passed - got the result yesterday.


----------



## kbarnes (Dec 17, 2011)

I took the exam on 12/10 and got my results yesterday, it was my first time and I passed. I took classes at Martinez Adult School. The CPC Review class has a great new teacher, maybe you should take her class, her name is Jeanette Forester.Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## ellistneal (Dec 17, 2011)

My suggestions to you are to study, study, study.  Study in small time blocks to give yourself time to absorb what you have learned.  Afterwards take the end of chapter tests or the practice tests you've purchased to reiterate.  If you should come across any questions or confusing lessons always go the discussion forum or someone you know who have coding experience.  Most of all, don't give up since it interests you so.  

Good Luck on the next go round.  You Can Do It!!!!


----------



## kim1957 (Dec 18, 2011)

thankyou so much with the advise! I really need it i felt so down!! as I have made a decission Im not giving this up! 1 plan on getting my new books so i can get ready for 2012 and give it my all..... I plan on taking the practice test on line and start with that first then maybe if I can afford it taking a class once again or hiring a tutor,before i take a retake on my exam......if i  do have trouble i diffently will contact you and even the chat with other people..... and also the saying goes like this,if at first you dont succed try,try, try, again...............


----------



## JudyW (Dec 18, 2011)

Kim you are going to do much better this time.  Remember there are a lot of people out here willing to help you.  Just reach out when you need to.


----------



## jen@xavier (Dec 20, 2011)

Get someone to give you a revision course. I did mine onlline and felt like I was my own teacher, but after I did the revision course I passed my exam.


----------



## cynthia_pressley@yahoo.com (Jan 25, 2012)

*Revision course*

Hi Jenn, how do you go about doing a revised course?


----------



## JenniferCalma (Jan 27, 2012)

kim1957 said:


> hi i just recently taken my exam and lets say it didnt go very well for me...... it seems like when i open the test package my nerves got the better end as if i  frozed!i felt sick! i was that nervous.. to the point that nothing seem to be familar to me which i know is not true..... now i have to take a retake and i have to get new books.... plus they say that i have to order A,B,C, practice test.......which should have done in the first place... help and suggestion? i took a class where i got my books in the mail so i had no teacher it like im teaching myself........i dont want to give up because i love it so.... any advice on  all of this................... thankyou so much



Im sorry that it did not work for you but do not give up. I did not pass the first time. 

Maybe you didnt finish the test? Just read through the guidelines. E/M,anesthesia,pregnancy,diabetes, V codes,E codes, Radiology, some integumentary system and the Category codes too. Im sure you will do well the second time. 

Bring some candies to munch on at the exam, do not drink too much water prior to the exam (So you wont have to go to the restroom which will take some of your time), in case you don't get to finish the exam just try to bubble the blanks as much as you can. 

Best of luck to you. Do not give up!


----------

